#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Ajuda configuração OLT Fiberhome v1600a

## jonessdg

Boa Noite!!!!

É isso ai pessoal alguem ja esta usando essa OLT?
Alguem tem um tutorial ou video com configuraçoes basicas e avançadas, tipo vlan...Valew!!!!!!

----------


## jhfaria

Eu tambem quero mais ta dificil

----------


## jonessdg

cara eu to usando em bridge o básico eu aprendi...se eu puder ajudar em alguma coisa...falow

----------


## Nks

> cara eu to usando em bridge o básico eu aprendi...se eu puder ajudar em alguma coisa...falow


opa blz, to reavivando aq vi aqui o post e gostaria de saber algumas informacoes sobre essa olt estou querendo comprar uma, me fala uma coisa ele vem com o modulo incluso ou vem soh com a porta spf?

achei por 720,00 dolar achei barata por ter 2 portas pon!! eh isso mesmo?

[]´s

----------


## jonessdg

ja acompanha os gbics sim, sim é esse valor mesmo no paraguai, muito boa ja tenho duas dessas e ta tranquilo....

----------


## Nks

obrigado pela resposta, viu como eh feita a gerencia dela? vc esta usando qual software para configurar ela?
estou meio assim pois nao estou achando material sobre ela, por exemplo criar vlans dentre outras coisas

e por ultimo quantos clientes vc colocou por porta pon 64? ou mais? quantos km esta seu ultimo spliter?

desculpe as perguntas, mais estou muito interessado nela!!!

----------


## jonessdg

Opa, não lembro o nome do software de gerencia, mas vem junto com a olt, eu uso pac pon aqui botei 40 caixas em cada porta pon mas poderia ter colocado mais, tenho caixa a 6km de distancia no maximo por enquanto, e quanto a vlans da para fazer tranquilo mas como eu uso switch com vlan fixa nos pacpons, não me preocupei muito com isso.

----------


## Nks

hum entendi, vc ta usando somente para pac pon e com switch vlan junto!
legal, eu vou usar para FTTH mesmo, e por isso eu preciso descobrir como configura a vlan nessa olt, pra fazer lan to lan a alguns clientes!

a olt eh boa tem preco bom, mais eh dificil de achar material dela!!!!
por isso ate q eu perguntei a voce!

viu aproveitando o assunto, qual pacpon vc ta usando? eh com poe reverso?
esta tendo problemas de queima?

muito obrigado pelas informacoes ate agora!!
[]´s

----------


## frantiesco

> cara eu to usando em bridge o básico eu aprendi...se eu puder ajudar em alguma coisa...falow


Opa, blz cara... estou querendo pegar um desse, consegue me dizer se a gerencia desse equipamento é somente via Software.
Essa gerencia é somente via porta management, ou consigo acesso através do software via UpLink também.
Meu cenário aqui seria colocar ela atrás do servidor de DHCP, e gostaria de ao menos conseguir tem responda de Ping nele, ou seja, setar um IP nesse equipamento.
Valeu.

----------


## rcbarbieri

Pessoal, reativando o tópico, existe uma forma de bloquear dhcp nas portas pon? 
Também estou usando em pacpon, funciona muito bem

----------


## rcbarbieri

Uma outra dúvida, qual versão vcs estão usando, tanto de software como de hardware? 
Onde tem atualização?

----------


## Nks

@*rcbarbieri*
engracado vc reavivar esse topico, quando participei dele eu ainda nao tinha essa olt!!
entao ela nao eh da fiberhome, ela eh xingling e sua marca eh UPLINK, mais eh muito boa por ser xingling!

em relacao ao dhcp nao seria melhor vc bloquea ele la no roteador antes de passar pela olt?

em relacao ao software de gerencia eh o EMS, sua ultima versao se nao me engano eh a:
FD1002S_V1.5.28_16721
porem nao sei te dizer se ja tem mais atual!

pra atualiza necessita do wtftpd, no manual dela tem o procedimento!

[]´s

----------


## rcbarbieri

@*Nks*
Cara, obrigado pela reposta.
Esse foi o unico forum que fala um pouco dessa OLT, pelo fato de ser xingling realmente não existe documentação.
Estou fazendo sitema de pacpon, meu problema é quando o cliente inverte o cabo.
Tem uma opção na OLT que é o ONU to ONU, acredito que seja conversa entre as ONUS, isso por padrao vem como disable.
Já atualizei a caixa, obrigado pela versão.
Outra duvida, como faço para gerencia-la remotamente, em usar a porta de gerencia?
Já tentei de tudo, mas o IP nem responde.
Mais uma vez, obrigado

----------


## rcbarbieri

@*Nks*, foi só atualizar, que tudo funcionou rs.
Obrigado mais uma vez

----------


## Lemaxtelecom

> @*Nks*
> Cara, obrigado pela reposta.
> Esse foi o unico forum que fala um pouco dessa OLT, pelo fato de ser xingling realmente não existe documentação.
> Estou fazendo sitema de pacpon, meu problema é quando o cliente inverte o cabo.
> Tem uma opção na OLT que é o ONU to ONU, acredito que seja conversa entre as ONUS, isso por padrao vem como disable.
> Já atualizei a caixa, obrigado pela versão.
> Outra duvida, como faço para gerencia-la remotamente, em usar a porta de gerencia?
> Já tentei de tudo, mas o IP nem responde.
> Mais uma vez, obrigado


boa tb tenho essa duvida , e tb queria monitorar ela no dude @*rcbarbieri* vc conseguiu alterar o ip da sua olt?

----------


## rcbarbieri

@*Lemaxtelecom*
Nunca usei o dude, mas ele deve acessar via snmp certo?
Consegui mudar o ip sim, com a versão que o @*Nks* passou, funcionou tudo, da mesma forma que eu estava configurando.
Em switch control module, tem uma opção que é o net interface manage, lá você altera o ip, mascara, gateway e vlan da caixa e consegue acessar remotamente pelas portas de UPlink.
Mas só consegui acessar por essa versão, antes so pela porta de gerencia.
Estou chegando com fibra até essa OLT, então tinha que ser dessa forma.
Eu achei essa versão num unico site, não sei se tem outro.
Segue o link
http://www.wodaplug.com/download/EPO...ware/2portOLT/

----------


## Lemaxtelecom

ai e so seguir o manual certo

----------


## rcbarbieri

Nunca achei o manual dessa OLT, vc tem ai?

----------


## Nks

@*rcbarbieri* tem o manual nesse mesmo site que vc passou, da uma olhada na
@*Lemaxtelecom* coincidentemente conversamos sobre isso se viu que no site tem o arquivo, eu recomendo vc atualizar!

----------


## Lemaxtelecom

no cd de instalaçao veio um pdf

----------


## rcbarbieri

Na que eu comprei nao veio nada, consegue mandar o pdf?

----------


## Lemaxtelecom

to meio receioso kkkk vc tem o link do wftpd

----------


## rcbarbieri

[email protected]

----------


## Nks

@*rcbarbieri* quando vc atualizou a sua OLT, la no EMS em "Device Upgrade"
Em "Target" qual opcao vc deixou? 
ctrlCardImage?

se nao me engano eh essa opcao, mais faz alguns meses que eu atualizei a minha OLT e nao estou lembrado dessa opcao!!!

[]´s

----------


## rcbarbieri

@*Nks*
Foi assim que atualizei sim, deu certo, já tentei todas as versões que achei, somente essa funcionou.
Uma coisa estranha, quando você acessa por telnet, ele mostra CHASSIS-0.2, pelo EMS mostra CHASSIS-0.3.
Não sei qual está correto.
Alguem conhece alguma ONU que funcione em bridge e consigo setar um IP? todas que procuro, quando deixo em bridge, só tem IP da LAN, não tem gateway e não consigo gerenciar remotamente.

----------


## rcbarbieri

@*Lemaxtelecom*
Nao tinha visto sua mensagem.
https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...0FPNklUcjMyYkU
Entra em V-Solution, lá tem a V1600A, dentro tem o WFTP.
Detalhe, eles vendem como V-Solution, entrei no chat do fabricante, disseram que não é deles, rs

----------


## Lemaxtelecom

a olt vc acessa remotamente?

----------


## rcbarbieri

Acesso sim, mas não com a versão que tem na flytec.
Somente com a versão FD1002S_V1.5.28

----------


## Lemaxtelecom

> Acesso sim, mas não com a versão que tem na flytec.
> Somente com a versão FD1002S_V1.5.28


e de la vc nao consegue mexer nas onus

----------


## rcbarbieri

> e de la vc nao consegue mexer nas onus


Consigo sim, porem, estou fazendo pacpon e a ONU ficará no poste, preciso de uma forma de monitora-la.

----------


## Lemaxtelecom

Entendi

Enviado via LG-E615f usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Lemaxtelecom

A olt recebe link direto rb?

Enviado via LG-E615f usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Nks

desde que comprei essa olt a +- 3 ou 4 meses, eu atualizei para esse firmware que te falei FD1002S_V1.5.28 e esta tudo ok aqui!

lembro q pra eu atualizar foi assim:
cadastra um ip da mesma classe de rede da olt, igual faz para acessar o EMS, roda o wftpd deixa o firmware na mesma pasta dele, ai nas configuracoes do wftpd vc cria um usuario uma senha

ai la no EMS, vai em upgrade, la vc seta o ip da sua maquina que esta o wftpd, coloca o usuario a senha q vc criou, coloca o nome do arquivo do firmware igualzinho q esta na pasta do wftpd, em "Target" deixa na opcao: ctrlCardImage

pronto clica em download/upgrade depois em reboot

----------


## rtrombetta

A quem ainda interessar, segue link do fabricante (em inglês): http://www.ftthcpe.com/gepon-olt/ e chinês: http://www.v-solution.cn.

Os manuais podem ser encontrados aqui: http://www.ftthcpe.com/document/

----------

